# Colorado University Hacked - Students' Info Exposed



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

A computer server at the University of Colorado's College of Arts and Sciences' Academic Advising Center was hacked, and 44,998 student names and Social Security numbers were exposed.

The students, enrolled at CU-Boulder from 2002 to the present, are being notified by the University of Colorado at Boulder's College of Arts and Sciences. 

Full story

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_5549379,00.html


----------

